# ZAV approval for Nurses



## lisandrorv (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello to everyone,
I am a 33 year old Nurse from Argentina. I came here last March under a work visa which I have valid till 2019. However, a month ago I decided to change employer to a Hospital because is where I have made my experience in Argentina. I was working at a nursing home before.

As I have already the German Nurse Diploma (Urkunde) and I speak German it wasn´t difficult to get an unbesfritet Vertrag (Unlimited time contract with a Hospital). However , as my visa was tied to my last employer, I needed to go through Ausländerbehörde and ZAV again in order the can change my residency status and work permission to my new employer. 

I have already provided the necessary documentation last week (with Urkunde that shows that I m entitled to practice the nursing proffesion in Germany) that ZAV and AuslÄnderbehörde asks. However, does anyone know how long it could take the process to get the ZAV approval and if perhaps there is a way to speed it up due that Nurses are included in the Possitivlist by ZAV?

Anyone know also if there is a way to speed it up? Yesterday I went to Ausländerbehörde to ask and said they were waiting for the ZAV response. I called today to ZAV, exact one week after submission and told my they didnt have a new entry yet in their system.

Thank you very much for your help. This forum is really helpful.

Lisandro


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It takes as long as it takes - and you can't do anything about it (and neither get any status information until it's done).
Welcome to German buerocracy!


----------



## joiey24 (Oct 19, 2017)

*ZAV for nurses*

Hi, since the topic is regarding ZAV, I have a question for you since you are already working in Germany. btw. I am also nurse who is currently applying to work in Germany and my VISA application is still on process. my question is do you have any idea that if I already obtained a pre approval from ZAV does it means that my VISA application will be approve? or at least a high probability that my visa application will be approve. Please let me know if you have any information regarding this as I am already anxious as to what will be the result of my visa application as it takes up to 3 months for the VISA to be process here in the PH. thank you in advance.


----------

